# Fork tip width?



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm going to make a custom slingshot for hunting, seems like most of the Slingshots that I like only have 22mm fork tips. 

I'm thinking about making one with 24mm or 25mm tips, I would appreciate any suggestions on the build, I won't be using bands any wider than 25mm.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Heck, take a look at some Bill Hays designs. 
Whether they are TTF or OTT, he has come up with serious shooters for wide bands.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I never use any bigger than 23mm tips personally. And I hunt very well so I wouldn't restrict yourself to frames with 25mm tips 🎯 👍 I should have mentioned I only shoot the taper of legends 18-23 🤣🎯👊👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I like 24mm, I shoot 20/15 tapers.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds like the Hedgerow Hunter by Matt Redding might be something you'd enjoy, assuming you are looking for OTT that is? If it's TTF something made by Pocket Predator Bill Hays should meet your requirements? Anyway, you may want to take a look at them if you haven't already and they might give you a few ideas to reference?

If you are building something for yourself, you can really have fun, go crazy and do whatever you want. Just don't waste too much good materials on experimental builds (unless you have tons of material of course!) ...Enjoy! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

There are several common frames out there with very wide tips. I can't remember the dimensions off hand but the PP Predator and Taurus both take 27mm wide bands easily with no folding or wrapping around- I think the tips are around 30mm.. And I think the SS Torque has 30mm wide tips if I remember correctly. These are some of my favorite frames and I have come to prefer wider tapers like 27-18 for short draw high power setups.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

urbanshooter said:


> Sounds like the Hedgerow Hunter by Matt Redding might be something you'd enjoy, assuming you are looking for OTT that is? If it's TTF something made by Pocket Predator Bill Hays should meet your requirements? Anyway, you may want to take a look at them if you haven't already and they might give you a few ideas to reference?
> 
> If you are building something for yourself, you can really have fun, go crazy and do whatever you want. Just don't waste too much good materials on experimental builds (unless you have tons of material of course!) ...Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I ordered a HGH from Catty Shack today, it has 27mm fork tips.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoss said:


> I ordered a HGH from Catty Shack today, it has 27mm fork tips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


How much was the shipping?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> How much was the shipping?


I've been shipping a few thing state side recently and they where all between £18-£21 first-class tracked and signed for 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> How much was the shipping?


Over $50.00 for Express

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Over $50.00 for Express
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Wow, over double the cost of shipping from the chi-comms.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> Wow, over double the cost of shipping from the chi-comms.


Whats chi-comms 🤔🎯👍👊


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Whats chi-comms 🤔🎯👍👊


Red China


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> Red China


Ah thankyou for replying my friend 💙👊🎯👌👍 everyday is a school day for sure 👍🎯


----------



## Powerseeker707 (7 mo ago)

The guy on Simple Shot made a statement in his "Torque X" video that the whole wide bands and wide forks and slapping on loads of TBG was a 2014 thing and that we are currently in a different era of power with the kinds of bands we have so there is no need for all of that so short fork widths are just fine. I may make a post about this topic but there are different points of views and many people have not tried different band set ups with different cuts. I'm currently finding out about the power of 30mm x 10mm


----------

